# Geometry for Corsa Extra & MX Leader



## maxk

I got an Corsa Extra and MX Leader recently and would like to know their seat angle and other geometry.

Does anyone know about that?

Cheers


----------



## jroden

My impression from owning a couple is they changed this over the years. My older corsa had a top tube about the same lengeth as the seat tube, while the newer leader had a pretty long seat and head tube.

That's just my observation, I may well be wrong


----------



## HigherGround

We would need to know the frame sizes in order to look up the geometry specs. I have always seen the geometry charts for Merckx frames using center to center measurement for frame size. If jroden is correct above, then model year might be helpful as well. Either way, be sure to post pics.


----------



## jroden

since he owns the frames, couldn't he measure the tubes and have someone who did not have to repeat Regents geometry figure out the angles?

I bet it's 72...


----------



## learlove

here is a century geo chart, my 52cm mx leader matches these numbers.


----------



## kjmunc

Here's the geo chart for the 2005 MX Leader that were re-issued. I clipped this from Competitive Cyclist just after I purchased mine and while they were still carrying the Merckx brand. 

Obviously if your frame is older it might be a diff geo, but this gives you another reference point.

.....just realized this is the same as the chart above, so I'm an idiot. Cheers.


----------



## maxk

kjmunc said:


> Here's the geo chart for the 2005 MX Leader that were re-issued. I clipped this from Competitive Cyclist just after I purchased mine and while they were still carrying the Merckx brand.
> 
> Obviously if your frame is older it might be a diff geo, but this gives you another reference point.
> 
> .....just realized this is the same as the chart above, so I'm an idiot. Cheers.


thank you for your information
This will be great help for me.


----------



## HigherGround

maxk said:


> thank you for your information
> This will be great help for me.


I think that the Corsa geometry may be a bit different from the "Century" geometry listed above. Generally the Corsa's had steeper seat tube angles, but I am not sure if the top tube lengths were different.


----------



## learlove

century or corsa geo pic

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/catalog/Eddy Merckx 1990/CCF25022008_00003.jpg

the site:

http://www.tearsforgears.com/2008/02/eddy-merckx-1990-catalog.html

fish around here, from what I know the best source of info out there


----------



## learlove

this site also:

http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## jroden

That's interesting--how does the setback measure compare to a typical modern racing frame? I don't see that measure published very often. I've assumed for years that the Merckx had a long top tube relative to the seat tube, but I guess I'm wrong. When I compare against a colnago master steel frame and convert the measure from center to center, the colnago actually has the longer top tube in my size, but a little less setback. Interesting.


----------



## Guest

The Merckx I am currently selling is a 56 ctc seat tube but with a 57 ctc top tube. So doesn't match any of those charts.


----------



## tarwheel2

The charts posted here are for the Merckx "Century Geometry." However, not all Merckx were built with Century geometry. Some of the Corsas have the Crit geometry with steeper seat tube angles. Also, Merckx made some frames with custom geometry, which is evident if you follow auctions on eBay where they post the dimensions.

BTW, my Corsa 01 and AX are both size 57 c-c and have the exact same dimensions as shown in these charts.


----------



## jroden

tarwheel2 said:


> Some of the Corsas have the Crit geometry with steeper seat tube angles.


I had a corsa for a long time, it was a goofy crit bike, I was always scraping the pedals with the low bottom bracket and the long chainstays and flexy tubes make it kind of sluggish to accelerate. My MX leader was not a bad crit bike, oddly enough.


----------



## barry1021

toomanybikes said:


> The Merckx I am currently selling is a 56 ctc seat tube but with a 57 ctc top tube. So doesn't match any of those charts.


As i mentioned before Toomany, that bike would fit me, and I will be seeing you in October, which is my birthday month. FYI.

b21


----------

